# Cambalache > Que los cumplas muy feliz >  joepc

## Pulgas

*¡¡FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS!!*


*Con un poco de suerte me tendréis por León en diciembre.*
*Un abrazo.*

----------


## Iban

Bueeeeeeno, por fin podemos felicitar a alguien que no lleva callado desde el 2005...  :Smile1: 

Felicidades, youpisí.

----------


## Coloclom

Felicidades loco, te vas haciendo viejo...

----------


## Rafa Salas

felicidades y bendiciones  :Wink1: 

saludos

----------


## Ming

¡Felicidades!

----------


## joepc

Muchas gracias a todos.
Pulgas si pasas por aqui no te olvides de llamar.
Marcos, espero verte pronto.
Y para el resto gracias y espero conoceros y compartir magias con todos.

----------


## t.barrie

¡¡¡¡Felicidades  Joepc!!!

----------


## mariaje

Felicidades Joepc!!

----------


## barajasdemelo

*24/10-22/11 Escorpio
FELICIDADES* -->

----------


## Ritxi

Felicidades Joe!!

Guardanos un poco  :O16:

----------


## AHC

MUCHAS FELICIDADES JOE !!!!!!!!!

Abrazos desde el otro lado del charco.
AHC

----------


## josep

Felicidades magicas Joepc.

Tus mensajes siempre son interesantes y respetuosos con todo el mundo.

Creo que es la linea a seguir.

Saludos màgicos.

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Felicidades desde Málaga!

----------


## Magnano

Feliz cumpleaños!!
pues nada, que es un placer tenerte entre nosotros, y toda la pesca

un abrazo

----------


## joepc

Gracias a todos y espero seguir compartiendo este arte con todos vosotros.

----------


## Juantan

Tarde pero.... Que los hayas cumplido bien!!!!!!

Un saludo!

----------

